# [EVDL] Lot of 9 electric buses for sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The bids just closed at $30k for 9 buses. Somebody got a pretty good deal 
if those buses are in usable condition.

I wonder why they decided to end the program and sell the buses. That does 
seem to happen a lot. I suspect, but don't know for sure, that at least 
sometimes a city gets funding for an EV program, and when the funding is 
gone (or isn't renewed) they end the program.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I read through the article about the program and they mention that the
buses frequently broke down and that the motor controllers never
worked completely correctly. From the sound of it the drive systems
really weren't up to snuff when the buses were produced.

Trot, the readable, fox...



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The bids just closed at $30k for 9 buses. Somebody got a pretty good deal
> > if those buses are in usable condition.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The bids just closed at $30k for 9 buses. Somebody
> > got a pretty good deal
> ...


----------

